

Why this CEO believes an MBA is worthless - kungfudoi
https://fortune.com/2015/04/27/tien-tzuo-starting-your-own-business/

======
laurentsabbah
This has been on my mind ever since I read The World Is Flat by Thomas L.
Friedman a while back, those days are gone.

